

The online tool which tells you how much money you should be making - andrewtc04
http://uk.businessinsider.com/this-online-tool-can-tell-you-how-much-you-should-be-earning-just-from-you-cv-2015-5

======
Specchio
I was sceptical about the possibility of a tool like this to be accurate but I
gave it a try and it nailed it! You should try it all! :)

------
ishier
This is an awesome tool - I am so underpaid - off to hunt for a new job
straight away

------
dktracy
Whoa!!! I knew I was being underpaid, but did not expect a 10K difference.

------
Inception
What's with all the throwaways? Seems fishy

------
andrewtc04
Please note - the tool only works in the UK.

------
sarahbrown
5 issues with my CV - thanks Adzuna

------
moneybagsuk
the email my boss feature is a nice touch

